# A Childrens B-Day Party in LA And Mayor Garcetti Sends in 50 + Officers WITH ASSAULT WEAPONS...A B-Day Party !!!



## nononono (Mar 31, 2020)

*Only in Los Angeles/California do you see this kind of crap.....
A Democrat Mayor Eric Garcetti
A Democrat Governor Gavin Newsom*


*I don't care how loud and obnoxious these women and there LITTLE kids 
were.....AFTER YOU SENT THE OFFICERS IN.....!
You DO NOT handle a situation like they did......NO F#$%ing way !
We all know the area, and they are on complete lockdown...
They can't go walking in a park in the foothills or jaunt down to the 
beach....no they can't and they were having a Birthday Party for a*
*1 year old for Christs sake.....*






*This is the type of flash point he is creating and he will be VERY RESPONSIBLE*
*if something goes south....

This virus has ALREADY been thru California/Oregon/Washington and HE KNOWS IT !


Let's just think what this Mayor did 22 days ago.....
On March 8th , 2020 when LA Proper already had 11 cases ( confirmed ) and 1 death he*
*let the LA marathon run thru four cities with 26,000 + participants and 100,000 + spectators....
That Marathon had potentially thousands upon thousands of Super Spreaders among it.

But Noooooo, He threatens to turn off Water and Power, closes ALL of the exercise trails, parks
Beaches, close Farmers Markets because of non compliance of " Social Distancing etc, etc....
And shut down a 1 year old's Birthday Party......UNFRICKENBELIEVABLE !!!



Look at the video, does that look like the Officers are practicing Social Distancing ????
Noooo not at all ....and the second line had ASSAULT RIFLES OUT TO BREAK UP A 
1 YEAR OLD'S BIRTHDAY PARTY !

THAT IS NOT HOW YOU HANDLE A SITUATION ...... THAT SITUATION !!!*

*ESPECIALLY A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR A 1 YEAR OLD !!!

ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU'VE LOCKED DOWN THE WHOLE CITY WITH
ABSOLUTELY NO WAY FOR THEM TO GENERATE INCOME !

BUT IT WAS OK TO RUN THE MARATHON.....YEP !

HOW ABOUT ORDER ENOUGH TEST KITS TO TEST ALL THE CITIZENS AND 
OPEN THE CITY UP FOR BUSINESS BEFORE YOU CREATE HELL IN SOCAL !!!!
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Only in Los Angeles/California do you see this kind of crap.....
> A Democrat Mayor Eric Garcetti
> A Democrat Governor Gavin Newsom*
> 
> ...


I would have shot em.


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would have shot em.


I *don’t think so....error on the side of compassion in a time like this.
Mayor Garcetti should try it....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2020)

They arrest preachers don't they?


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They arrest preachers don't they?


*Oh my......can't have them praying now can you....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2020)

Officer appears to shoot gun while chasing surfer on closed beach
					

Video footage has surfaced showing a policeman in Costa Rica shooting a gun while chasing a surfer on a recently closed beach. The grainy footage was posted to Instagram by Surfline on Saturday wit…




					ftw.usatoday.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Officer appears to shoot gun while chasing surfer on closed beach
> 
> 
> Video footage has surfaced showing a policeman in Costa Rica shooting a gun while chasing a surfer on a recently closed beach. The grainy footage was posted to Instagram by Surfline on Saturday wit…
> ...


Can’t trust those surfers.


----------

